# Cummins Onan



## jillysuki (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if a Cummins Onan 3.6KVA Gasoline generator can have an LPG conversion.We are thinking of purchasing it for our Minnie Winnie,and would it be easy to install.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If its the one on ebay I would be careful as it is an ex rental unit and will have only been hired when it was going to be needed so it could have had a hard life.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't waste the cash. A gas/petrol genny running off the fuel tank will run forever. A gas/LPG conversion will always be needing another bottle.

Ray.


----------

